# Use of "vosso" in EP



## mtmjr

The Portuguese grammar book that I'm reading says that "vosso" (and all forms thereof) are not used in BP, but says nothing of EP.  I know that pretty much all uses and forms of anything related to "vós" as a subject are obsolete, but what of this one?  Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Denis555

"Vosso" and "vos"(object pronoun) are pretty much used in EP but "vós"(subject pronoun) is obsolete and then "vocês" is used instead:
*EP:* O vosso trabalho será recompensado. (=Your (of you, pl.) work will be rewarded)
*BP:* O trabalho de vocês será recompensado. (=Your (of you, pl.) work will be rewarded)

*EP:* Conheço-vos. (=I know you[pl.])
*BP:* Eu conheço vocês (=I know you[pl.])

_BUT_
*EP:* Vocês são inteligentes (=You [pl.] are intelligent)
*BP:* Vocês são inteligentes (=You [pl.] are intelligent)

By the way, this is exactly what happens to "teu, te, tu" in Brazil where "teu" and "te" are pretty much used but "tu" is obsolete and "você" is used instead. 
Having said that, there are some parts of both countries where you'll still hear those obsolete forms["vós" in Portugal and "tu" in Brazil] being used (my region Northeastern Brazil, for example). In the case of Brazil "tu" has the same conjugation as "você"!
Falar:
você/tu fala.


----------



## mtmjr

Whew!  It's exhausting trying to figure out all the differences between EP and BP.  There are so many it seems; the France/Canadian French differences and the Spanish/Latin American Spanish differences are nothing compared to these!  I bet if we give it a couple hundred more years and we'll have two different languages...

Well, thank you for the help.  It's nice to get it from a person...reading out of a grammar book is sometimes more trouble than help.


----------



## Denis555

mtmjr said:


> I bet if we give it a couple hundred more years and we'll have two different languages...


 
Well, to be honest with you, I think that the contrary will happen!
Although you're totally right to think that two different languages will be born out of distance and isolation, we'll be living and we're already living in "crazy" times where distances are shrinking and we're not isolated at all. So nowadays Portuguese people don't need to get out of their homes and go to Brazil to hear how Brazilians speak, they just turn on the TV! And groups like "Madredeus" go to Brazil for concerts.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> "Vosso" and "vos"(object pronoun) are pretty much used in EP but "vós"(subject pronoun) is obsolete and then "vocês" is used instead:
> *EP:* O vosso trabalho será recompensado. (=Your (of you, pl.) work will be rewarded)
> *BP:* O trabalho de vocês será recompensado. (=Your (of you, pl.) work will be rewarded)
> 
> *EP:* Conheço-vos. (=I know you[pl.])
> *BP:* Eu conheço vocês (=I know you[pl.])
> 
> _BUT_
> *EP:* Vocês são inteligentes (=You [pl.] are intelligent)
> *BP:* Vocês são inteligentes (=You [pl.] are intelligent)
> 
> By the way, this is exactly what happens to "teu, te, tu" in Brazil where "teu" and "te" are pretty much used but "tu" is obsolete and "você" is used instead.
> Having said that, there are some parts of both countries where you'll still hear those obsolete forms["vós" in Portugal and "tu" in Brazil] being used (my region Northeastern Brazil, for example). In the case of Brazil "tu" has the same conjugation as "você"!
> Falar:
> você/tu fala.


 
That's pretty much it Denis, except for _"Conheço-vos"_ which, most of the times, would be_ "Eu conheço-vos" _OR_ "Eu conheço-os",_ this one not so common nowadays, I think. Also, just like you say, this "_*vos"*_ acquired the meaning of *vocês* and lost its connection to* vós*, which is becoming obsolete.


----------



## bleuboia

In Portugal would you say then, refering to the* 2nd person plural* in all instances:

Vocês vêm com os vossos cães?
Vocês vêm com vossos cães?
Vocês vêm com os seus cães?
Vocês vêm com seus cachorros?

Vocês vos entendeis bem?
Vocês se entendem bem?


----------



## guihenning

bleuboia said:


> In Portugal would you say then, refering to the* 2nd person plural* in all instances:
> 
> Vocês vêm com os vossos cães?
> Vocês vêm com vossos cães? (grammatically wrong, but I heard Portuguese reporter girl saying like that)
> Vocês vêm com os seus cães?
> Vocês vêm com seus cachorros? The Portuguese prefer cão over cachorro
> 
> Vocês vos entendeis bem?  No, cause the verb can't flex to second person along with "você"
> Vocês se entendem bem? (entendem-se)



I'm not Portuguese, but I think this is accurate. If not, correct me, please 

Tu *não é* obsoleto no Brasil, nem sua conjugação difere da Europeia.
No litoral catarinense é comum que conjuguem os verbos de *forma correta*. «Aonde queres ir?» «Tu estás bem?»
O que acontece é que em cidades onde apenas se usa o pronome, este será seguido pela conjugação em terceira pessoa. «Como tu tá?», mas isso é coloquial. Ninguém aprende isso na escola. 
*Vós* sim é arcaico e obsoleto no português do Brasil, acho que não se usa há mais de uns cem anos. Entretanto, a Igreja Católica ainda o usa, o que significa que um brasileiro católico ouve constantemente as formas verbais na segunda pessoa do plural. Em alguns livros didáticos já até retiram completamente o pronome do esquema de conjugação. R.I.P, "vós"


----------



## xiskxisk

bleuboia said:


> In Portugal would you say then, refering to the* 2nd person plural* in all instances:
> 
> 1) Vocês vêm com os vossos cães?
> 2) Vocês vêm com vossos cães?
> 3) Vocês vêm com os seus cães?
> 4) Vocês vêm com seus cachorros?
> 
> 5) Vocês vos entendeis bem?
> 6) Vocês se entendem bem?


Now, explanation:
2 and 4 is wrong because the article is missing, also, we don't say _cachorros_.
3, I'm not sure if it's wrong, but I'd understand _os seus_ as _deles_, i.e., the dogs of another group of persons that not the ones you're talking to.
5, it would be _vós _instead of _vocês_.
6 I'd put the _se_ after the verb: _vocês entendem-se bem?_


----------



## guihenning

Mas e em contextos formais fariam como? Já que não se pode misturar "vocês"e "vosso". Usar-se-ia a segunda pessoa com todos os oblíquos, possessivos e conjugações, ou a terceira pessoa e seus respectivos pronomes?

Vós vindes com os vossos cães ou
Vocês vêm com os seus cães?


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Mas e em contextos formais fariam como? Já que não se pode misturar "vocês"e "vosso". Usar-se-ia a segunda pessoa com todos os oblíquos, possessivos e conjugações, ou a terceira pessoa e seus respectivos pronomes?
> 
> Vós vindes com os vossos cães ou
> Vocês vêm com os seus cães?



Em contexto formal ou informal, digam o que disserem os gramáticos, a expressão corrente é _'Vocês vêm com os vossos cães?' _(de tal forma generalizada, aliás, que duvido muito que se possa afirmar que é incorrecta).
Na primeira frase omitimos o '_Vós_', mas o resto mantém-se: '_Vindes com os vossos cães?_' (e também está longe de ser incomum).


----------



## guihenning

Agora me é claro. Então vocês fazem com "vocês/vosso" a mesma coisa que fazemos com "você/te" no Brasil.


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> Mas e em contextos formais fariam como? Já que não se pode misturar "vocês"e "vosso". Usar-se-ia a segunda pessoa com todos os oblíquos, possessivos e conjugações, ou a terceira pessoa e seus respectivos pronomes?
> 
> Vós vindes com os vossos cães ou
> Vocês vêm com os seus cães?


Em Portugal não existe tanto aquela noção de "uma gramática para contextos formais" e "outra gramática para contextos informais". Só depois de pensar um bocado é que percebi o que querias dizer. De facto com "vocês" trata-se de um "eles", daí ter de ser "seus" e não "vossos".
É-me difícil imaginar um cenário formal com esse tipo de frase, mas nesse caso nem seria "vocês" mas sim "os senhores": Os senhores sabem de onde vêm os seus cães? De resto, diz-se "vossos".


----------



## guihenning

Entendi. Eis como se faz no Brasil: usa-se  possessivo de terceira pessoa com o "vocês". Mas como _vós, Portugueses, tendeis_  a respeitar rigorosamente a gramática (ao contrário do que se faz deste lado do Atlântico), achei que o uso dos oblíquos e possessivos da segunda pessoa fossem usados com "vocês" de maneira informal e que em documentos, etc só se usasse as formas correspondentes.
Engraçado que por aqui não se aceite que usemos o "te" com os verbos de terceira pessoa. «Ve*nha* aqui, tenho que *te* contar uma coisa!" é como todo Brasileiro diria, mas é considerado errado por haver mistura de pessoas gramaticais e pronomes.
Obrigado por esclarecerem!


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> Entendi. Eis como se faz no Brasil: usa-se  possessivo de terceira pessoa com o "vocês". Mas como _vós, Portugueses, tendeis_  a respeitar rigorosamente a gramática (ao contrário do que se faz deste lado do Atlântico), achei que o uso dos oblíquos e possessivos da segunda pessoa fossem usados com "vocês" de maneira informal e que em documentos, etc só se usasse as formas correspondentes.
> Engraçado que por aqui não se aceite que usemos o "te" com os verbos de terceira pessoa. «Ve*nha* aqui, tenho que *te* contar uma coisa!" é como todo Brasileiro diria, mas é considerado errado por haver mistura de pessoas gramaticais e pronomes.
> Obrigado por esclarecerem!


Isso de facto soa-me mal, mas o exemplo mais análogo seria: Venham aqui, tenho de vos contar uma coisa!
No entanto não me soa tão mal como o que deste, talvez porque para mim o "tu", ao contrário do "vós", ainda é usado, por isso ao contrário do "vocês" que (para mim) substitui o "vós", o "você" não substitui o "tu". Além disso o "você" será só usado numa situação de respeito, e nesse caso não iríamos de seguida referir à pessoa na segunda pessoa "te", mas sim na terceira "lhe". No Brasil, onde não se usa o "tu", não me admira que aconteça algo semelhante.

A propósito, uma vez que o "vós" já não é usado, isso implicaria não usar o "vos" ou o "vosso". Portanto é natural usar "vocês", e logo de seguida estar a usar "vos" e "vosso".
- Tenho de vos contar uma coisa!
- Tenho uma coisa vossa!
- Venham cá, tenho de lhes contar uma coisa!
- Venham cá, tenho uma coisa sua!

Sinceramente seria estranho haver esta variação só porque disse "venham cá" antes.
Não sei o que dizem os gramáticos acerca deste assunto, mas há coisas piores como o "a gente vamos".


----------



## guihenning

Aqui o oblíquo _'te'_ é tão arraigado que todas as pessoas de todas as camadas sociais usam-no em conjunto com o tratamento por você. Em situações formais tende-se a não usar por ser _inculto_, mas gera dificuldades para a maioria de nós. Seu uso é tão forte que todo brasileiro diz "eu *te* amo", mesmo que trate a pessoa por 'você'. 
Há também casos de ultracorreção: chama-se de "_lheísmo_" o constante uso do _'lhe' _de forma anormal (como complemento direto). No Nordeste do Brasil não é raro ouvir _«eu lhe amo, minha filha!»_. Por questões lógicas não nos parece que «eu amo-a/eu a amo» seja a forma de dirigir-se a alguém («eu amo você» tem uso bem mais reduzido do que «eu te amo»), não nos passa proximidade, por isso acredito que o 'te' seja largamente utilizado no lugar.


----------



## J. Bailica

guihenning said:


> Agora me é claro. Então vocês fazem com "vocês/vosso" a mesma coisa que fazemos com "você/te" no Brasil.



É exatamente isso! Alguns portugueses, que podem franzir por vezes um pouco a sobrancelha naquela parte do _você sabe que eu te amo, pô!,_ por exemplo, volta e meia são surpreendidos quando se lhes faz notar essa questão. Já me aconteceu. É que, neste fórum, já se chegou várias vezes à conclusão dessa disfunção gramatical nossa.


----------



## guihenning

Surpreendi-me também. Aqui os portugueses são famosos pelo rigor gramatical. Quando meu amigo misturou "vocês" e "vossos" dias atrás, até estranhei, mas deixei passar. Hoje é que vi que vocês realmente usam os pronomes da 2ª com a 3ª pessoa exatamente como nós!


----------



## J. Bailica

xiskxisk said:


> Now, explanation:
> 2 and 4 is wrong because the article is missing, also, we don't say _cachorros_.
> 3, I'm not sure if it's wrong, but I'd understand _os seus_ as _deles_, i.e., the dogs of another group of persons that not the ones you're talking to.
> 5, it would be _vós _instead of _vocês_.
> 6 I'd put the _se_ after the verb: _vocês entendem-se bem?_



Não me parece isso em relação à 2 e 4. Acho que não é incorreto omitir o artigo, embora seja pouco comum, por cá. Bom, e também não é verdade que não digamos cachorros, ainda que o façamos menos e com uma amplitude de significado mais reduzida às crias, por vezes.
Quanto à 3, não se trata de fato de erro (_com os seus cães_), mas isso você também já o disse. Não é erro, simplesmente ninguém fala assim.

Só mais um pequeno pormenor, não leve a mal : na mensagem (post) que depois escreve, você fala do cenário com "os senhores". Será realmente mais provável, na minha opinião, ouvir-se conjugar "os senhores" com "seus"; mas eu acho que na verdade, e em geral,  mais depressa dizemos "os senhores sabem de onde vêm os vossos cães" do que outra coisa.


----------



## guihenning

Fico curioso para saber que dirão as gramáticas num futuro não muito distante. Pois seria interessante que as terceiras pessoas "herdassem" , de forma oficial, alguns pronomes do então (extinto, talvez?) "vós".


----------



## xiskxisk

J. Bailica said:


> Não me parece isso em relação à 2 e 4. Acho que não é incorreto omitir o artigo, embora seja pouco comum, por cá. Bom, e também não é verdade que não digamos cachorros, ainda que o façamos menos e com uma amplitude de significado mais reduzida às crias, por vezes.
> Quanto à 3, não se trata de fato de erro (_com os seus cães_), mas isso você também já o disse. Não é erro, simplesmente ninguém fala assim.
> 
> Só mais um pequeno pormenor, não leve a mal : na mensagem (post) que depois escreve, você fala do cenário com "os senhores". Será realmente mais provável, na minha opinião, ouvir-se conjugar "os senhores" com "seus"; mas eu acho que na verdade, e em geral, mais depressa dizemos "os senhores sabem de onde vêm os vossos cães" do que outra coisa.



Talvez, verdade seja dita que é do tipo de situações que nunca me surge no dia-a-dia. A mim, em retrospectiva, sinto estranheza em estar a tratar na segunda pessoa um grupo de pessoas a quem me dirijo com todo o respeito "os senhores". Até porque repara, sem _o senhores_, o _vosso_ soaria como lhes tivesses a tratar na segunda pessoa:_ sabem de onde vêm os vossos cães?_

 Mas acredito que haja uma tendência por generalização de usar o vosso, já que num contexto informal em que uso o "vocês" no lugar de "vós", uso logo de seguida a segunda pessoa do plural sem problemas: _*vocês* querem que *vos *traga algo? _Já numa situação informal, nunca usaria _vos_ nesta frase.


----------



## J. Bailica

xiskxisk said:


> Talvez, verdade seja dita que é do tipo de situações que nunca me surge no dia-a-dia. A mim, em retrospectiva, sinto estranheza em estar a tratar na segunda pessoa um grupo de pessoas a quem me dirijo com todo o respeito "os senhores". Até porque repara, sem _o senhores_, o _vosso_ soaria como lhes tivesses a tratar na segunda pessoa:_ sabem de onde vêm os vossos cães?_
> 
> Mas acredito que haja uma tendência por generalização de usar o vosso, já que num contexto informal em que uso o "vocês" no lugar de "vós", uso logo de seguida a segunda pessoa do plural sem problemas: _*vocês* querem que *vos *traga algo? _Já numa situação informal, nunca usaria _vos_ nesta frase.



Sim, numa situação formal (acho que era isto, aqui já nesta sua última frase), o _vos_ tem um substituto mais intuitivo e natural (ao ouvido) que é o _lhes, _coisa que não é tão evidente com _vosso\ seu. _Em todo o caso, não é assim tão comum - e cada vez é menos - fazer-se essa distinção (de formalidade) entre _vos\ lhes_, mesmo quando o trato é de _os senhores_.
Penso que se pode dizer que a importância da formalidade é mais esbatida na 2a pessoa do plural, por comparação com o singular.

Resumindo e simplificando, talvez demasiado, em ptE;  para quem está a aprender a língua, e quanto aos exemplos que foram sendo dados nesta discussão:   


SINGULAR
 informal - tu\te
                  - tu \teu 

formal - você*, o senhor \  lhe [o (a) - com alguns verbos] 
                 - você*, o senhor \ seu 



PLURAL** 
            - vós***\ vos
            - vós***\ vosso


            - vocês* \ vos  [,lhes, os (as) - pouco usado; aumenta a formalidade]
            - vocês* \  vosso [, seu - muito pouco, ou nada, usado; mas correto] 


- os senhores \ vos, lhes [,os(as) - com alguns verbos]
  - os senhores \ vosso, seu [,dos senhores  - por vezes usa-se esta fórmula]

* a formalidade de _você_, bem como de _vocês,_ é relativa. 
** no plural não é tão nítida a fronteira da formalidade\informalidade; em todo o caso, _os senhores_ é sem dúvida formal.
*** _vós_ não é muito usado, embora isso dependa da zona do país, do contexto em que ocorre, etc.              


Por fim, uma pequena correção, ou esclarecimento (pois às vezes escrevemos sem olhar):


J. Bailica said:


> Só mais um pequeno pormenor, não leve a mal : na mensagem (post) que depois escreve, você fala do cenário com "os senhores". Será realmente mais provável, na minha opinião, ouvir-se conjugar "os senhores" com "seus", do que ouvir essa conjugação se a frase for iniciada por "vocês"; mas eu acho que na verdade, e em geral,  mais depressa dizemos "os senhores sabem de onde vêm os vossos cães" do que outra coisa.


----------



## Tony100000

Eu adoro escrever à moda antiga, especialmente quando o "vós" é dirigido a apenas uma pessoa.


----------



## Alandria

Trata-se Deus por vós.


----------



## guihenning

Aqui os católicos também tratam Deus por "vós". Os protestantes usam "Tu". 
Na igreja é, na verdade, o único lugar neste país em que se ouve os verbos conjugados na segunda pessoa do plural e os outros pronomes desta conjugação com naturalidade.


----------



## wtrmute

Na verdade, ainda há regiões de Portugal em que se usa o vós normalmente.  Particularmente, na aldeia onde a minha mãe cresceu, em Cinfães do Douro, ainda em 2007 eu ouvia a gente toda usar vós (conjugado corretamente) em conversas corriqueiras.


----------



## Tony100000

Já tenho ouvido dizer que lá para cima (no Norte) algumas pessoas falavam dessa forma, mas nunca me deparei com isso. Uma curiosidade, esse "vós" era / é usado para substituir o "tu" ou o "vocês"?


----------



## xiskxisk

É usado para mais de uma pessoa. Embora algumas pessoas erroneamente adicionem um s ao final dos verbos: tu dissestes.


----------



## Hagafiero

_



			vós, Portugueses, tendeis  a respeitar rigorosamente a gramática (ao contrário do que se faz deste lado do Atlântico)
		
Click to expand...

_É mais correto dizer que a gramática tende a respeitar os portugueses. A gramática foi feita com base na maneira que os portugueses usavam a língua, e não os brasileiros.





> Venha aqui, tenho que te contar uma coisa é como todo brasileiro diria


Há variação regional. No Sudeste, todo mundo diria "Vem aqui, tenho que te contar uma coisa." Não vejo por que a gramática implicaria com essa frase, já que os dois verbos estão conjugados corretamente para o "tu" e não aparece "você" na frase.


----------



## guihenning

Hagafiero said:


> É mais correto dizer que a gramática tende a respeitar os portugueses. A gramática foi feita com base na maneira que os portugueses usavam a língua, e não os brasileiros.Há variação regional. No Sudeste, todo mundo diria "Vem aqui, tenho que te contar uma coisa." Não vejo por que a gramática implicaria com essa frase, já que os dois verbos estão conjugados corretamente para o "tu" e não aparece "você" na frase.



Sim, mas justamente por isso é que utilizei o exemplo com o imperativo da terceira pessoa: _venha. _Seu uso também é comum. Se disser _vem_, tudo fica correto, claro.


----------



## mexerica feliz

guihenning said:


> Sim, mas justamente por isso é que utilizei o exemplo com o imperativo da terceira pessoa: _venha. _Seu uso também é comum. Se disser _vem_, tudo fica correto, claro.



_Seja feliz com tua namorada._
Asssim falam os que usam o tu no Brasil (isto é os que falam: _tu fez, tu fizesse, tu fizeste, tu fizestes_)
No Nordeste muita gente usa _lhe _junto com _tu_: _Eu já lhe falei que amo muito tu._


----------



## guihenning

Sim. Imperativo de "ser" nunca é usado no Brasil. Mas aqui no Sul tendemos a respeitar a maioria da conjugação. Especialmente em SC.


----------



## xiskxisk

Hagafiero said:


> É mais correto dizer que a gramática tende a respeitar os portugueses. A gramática foi feita com base na maneira que os portugueses usavam a língua, e não os brasileiros.Há variação regional. No Sudeste, todo mundo diria "Vem aqui, tenho que te contar uma coisa." Não vejo por que a gramática implicaria com essa frase, já que os dois verbos estão conjugados corretamente para o "tu" e não aparece "você" na frase.


Não é assim tão simples. Eu diria que a grande diferença é que Portugal é um país mais pequeno e em que apesar de toda a variação dialectal, em termos gramaticais as variações são mínimas. Desta forma é fácil ter uma gramática conservadora e que ao mesmo tempo representa a maneira como nós todos falamos.
Não é que não haja inovação linguística. Há, mas ou são consideradas erros, e portanto acabam por nunca "pegar", ou simplesmente espalham-se à maneira de falar de todo o país.

Já no Brasil a variação é tanta, que mesmo que cries uma gramática que retrate a maneira de falar de um dado dialecto, terias 90% do Brasil a falar de maneira diferente. Para se evitar favorecer um dado dialecto, há a possibilidade de manter uma gramática mais conservadora, evitando incorporar inovações linguísticas de um dado dialecto, que poderiam ser vistas como uma imposição desse dialecto.

90% dos Brasileiros nunca estarão satisfeitos com a gramática.


----------



## Hagafiero

> Já no Brasil a variação é tanta, que mesmo que cries uma gramática que retrate a maneira de falar de um dado dialecto, terias 90% do Brasil a falar de maneira diferente. Para se evitar favorecer um dado dialecto, há a possibilidade de manter uma gramática mais conservadora, evitando incorporar inovações linguísticas de um dado dialecto, que poderiam ser vistas como uma imposição desse dialecto.
> 
> 90% dos Brasileiros nunca estarão satisfeitos com a gramática.



Mas é em todo o Brasil (acredito) que se diz "vi ele" em vez de "eu o vi", por exemplo. Se isso virasse o padrão, nenhuma região ficaria discriminada.
O conservadorismo da gramática pode até ser conveniente para lidar com os regionalismos, mas não quer dizer que seja essa a origem causal desse conservadorismo.


----------



## guihenning

Uma vez ouvi dizer que não se pode ter uma gramática brasileira porque não somos um idioma separado. E também é verdade que as gramáticas descritivas, mesmo portuguesas, contemplam várias vezes o uso brasileiro. Parece-me que nós reprovamos mais a nossa maneira de falar do que qualquer gramática normativa. E também "criamos" essa coisa invisível chamada "norma-padrão" que nos permite escrever mais próximo da maneira como falamos.


----------

